# walpole ma



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Hello looking for a contractor in the east walpole area. I have box store that is just a little far for our service area. Wide open lot would be ideal for a loader with 14ft box and a salter in a pickup. 3 year deal strait salt let me know if anyone in the area has any interest. We are in central MA ride for us is over an hour. Might be able to send pickup with salter. please pm with interest.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

any contractors know of anyone in the area?


----------



## chevymanz28 (Aug 21, 2012)

which store i have several trucks and sanders out of norwood


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Where is this store located?


----------

